
After Neoliberalism - howard941
https://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/after-neoliberalism-progressive-capitalism-by-joseph-e-stiglitz-2019-05
======
FabHK
Weird that this was not discussed much. The title is not very gripping, I must
say. But the content is hard-hitting. Stiglitz (Nobel price in economics,
former chief economist of the World Bank) says:

"The neoliberal experiment – lower taxes on the rich, deregulation of labor
and product markets, financialization, and globalization – has been a
spectacular failure. Growth is lower than it was in the quarter-century after
World War II, and most of it has accrued to the very top of the income scale.
After decades of stagnant or even falling incomes for those below them,
neoliberalism must be pronounced dead and buried."

